# Overclocking palit gforce 9400 gt super 1gb



## florido411 (Mar 14, 2009)

hi...I just want to ask if theres anyone out there who knows the maximum overclocking of palit geforce 9400 gt super 1gb video card? please give me the settings, also one that does not require addtional cooling system aside from the stock fan. tnks very much.

here is my system:

Intel core 2 duo 2.8 mghz e7400 45 nm
palit gefore 9400gt super 1gb
2 gb ram
750 watts psu
windows xp sp3
asus p5sd2-vm motherboard


----------



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Overclocking a video card is different for pretty much everyone. My 9800gtx+ can go from 748 to 812 easy. My friend who owns the exact same card has over heating issues at 795. The best way is use rivatuner and over clock your core 5mhz a time. Run 3DMark and watch for any specs/abnormalities. For the first raise I would probably go 15-20mhz increase but be warned that will probably be as high it can go. Do the same with the shader clock accept you can go maybe 50 increase on first try then run the Bench mark, watch for abnormalities, if some occurs the back it down 5mhz. If its at a pretty good temp after 3-4 runs of 3dmark raise it another 5mhz.


----------



## florido411 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok but generally whats the accepted temp for all cards?


----------

